# are my piranha sick



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

like they cant breathe there 2'' i have fast moving water flow to


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Sounds like they aren't getting enough oxygen.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

What are the rest of your water test results?


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sheppard said:


> What are the rest of your water test results?


ph-7.8
nitrate(no3)-0
nitrite(no2)-0
ammonia NH3/NH+4)-0
83 F

small bubble in tanks from power head


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

O u didnt cycle your tank

Umm goo get some used filter media or bio-spira

then do a 40% water change each day so the level dont get to toxic


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Your temps high. Higher tmep less oxygen. Try lowering it.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

rocker said:


> Your temps high. Higher tmep less oxygen. Try lowering it.


you're right didn't even think of that. is that the problem you think thanks guys


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

your tank doesnt look cycled


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

pioneer1976 said:


> your tank doesnt look cycled


it was cycled for about four weeks and just put piranhas in last week i did my first water change yesterday


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

getin dachopuh said:


> your tank doesnt look cycled


it was cycled for about four weeks and just put piranhas in last week i did my first water change yesterday
[/quote]

Dude your tank was never cycled just cuz it was running for 4 weeks dont mean nothing no ammonia in their no cycling all that is is water going through a fliter


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

coutl said:


> your tank doesnt look cycled


it was cycled for about four weeks and just put piranhas in last week i did my first water change yesterday
[/quote]

Dude your tank was never cycled just cuz it was running for 4 weeks dont mean nothing no ammonia in their no cycling all that is is water going through a fliter
[/quote]

well i had 20 small minnows the last two weeks of cycling does that matter


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

it doesnt matter if u didnt feed them

If your nitrate are at 0 then your tank isnt cycled at all


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

coutl said:


> it doesnt matter if u didnt feed them
> 
> If your nitrate are at 0 then your tank isnt cycled at all


how do i get my nirate up thanks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

go get some established filter media or bio-spira

ammonia turns into nitrite then eventually nitrate

U have to do 40% change now a day just so the levels dont get to toxic


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

coutl said:


> go get some established filter media or bio-spira
> 
> ammonia turns into nitrite then eventually nitrate
> 
> U have to do 40% change now a day just so the levels dont get to toxic


ok so nitrate is good right and what is it supposed to be at................ and isnt it to late to cycle my tank my Piranhas are doing good


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes so just keep up on waterchanges nitrate should be around 20ppm


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

coutl said:


> yes so just keep up on waterchanges nitrate should be around 20ppm


my petmart doesnt have bio-spira so i just do water changes 20% every day thanks for your help by the way


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

40% 20 wouldnt really do nothing

glad to hear they are doing ok but if u dont do the waterchange they wont be


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

coutl said:


> 40% 20 wouldnt really do nothing
> 
> glad to hear they are doing ok but if u dont do the waterchange they wont be


so let me just say this 1 do a 40% waterchange every day and add stress coat every time i do a waterchange OR i just go and find bio-spira some where


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

well even with bio-spira you will still have to do waterchange cuz it takes a couple days

If u just keep your ammonia down and do waterchange for like 2-3weeks youll be cycled


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

coutl said:


> well even with bio-spira you will still have to do waterchange cuz it takes a couple days
> 
> If u just keep your ammonia down and do waterchange for like 2-3weeks youll be cycled


ok i got it thanks for your help i will let you know how it goes


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

coutl i just got back and found this what do you think



















and just a pic of them eating a big gold fish


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I dont think that is good but its better then what you have just check the ammonia and if it gets to high do some water change


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

i'd go and get some bio spira worked for me fine and after 2 days my tank was cycled... hagen's cycle isn't a good idea, and with waterchanges for 3-4 weeks you have alot of stress...bio spira is kinda expensive but it's all the money worth...important is that you keep it cold cuz it's live bacteria...and in my opinion i wouldn't feed goldfish cuz of parasites.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

wundwasser said:


> i'd go and get some bio spira worked for me fine and after 2 days my tank was cycled... hagen's cycle isn't a good idea, and with waterchanges for 3-4 weeks you have alot of stress...bio spira is kinda expensive but it's all the money worth...important is that you keep it cold cuz it's live bacteria...and in my opinion i wouldn't feed goldfish cuz of parasites.


your right but couldnt find bio spira anywhere i dont feed my Ps goldfish but my neighbor had a big goldfish and i had to take it o and my ammonia is at 0 still good right and the stuff i got cant be that bad right


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

well if you have it already you can use it...your ammonia WILL spike when that happens make a big water change (maybe 50%) and add 1 tablespoon of predissolved aquarium salt to every 10 gallons...i'd test the water 2 times per day to be sure.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

crap ammonia is at 0.25


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

make a waterchange then add aquarium salt and be sure you have enough surface movement (oxygen) and try and keep the temp around 78. i would go and look in the yellow pages for aquarium stores and call them and ask if one of them has bio spira...then you don't need to worry too much everything else is just a pain in the ass especially with piranhas in the tank.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

wundwasser said:


> make a waterchange then add aquarium salt and be sure you have enough surface movement (oxygen) and try and keep the temp around 78. i would go and look in the yellow pages for aquarium stores and call them and ask if one of them has bio spira...then you don't need to worry too much everything else is just a pain in the ass especially with piranhas in the tank.


ok but i just did a water change today and did a test 10 mins after and thats when i found out the ammonia is at 0.25 so should i do another water change or just add salt ............... what about table salt


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

did you change 50%? anyways, i'd perform another 15-20% waterchange, then i'd add salt (i'm not sure about table salt cuz i never used it but i think you can...better ask other members)...but go and get some bio spira if you don't wanna risk the life of your p's...and another important thing:do not overfeed (like with the big goldfish-looks like it was a koi?) keep it balanced and feed maybe every day just a lil bit (how big are your p's?)


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

wundwasser said:


> did you change 50%? anyways, i'd perform another 15-20% waterchange, then i'd add salt (i'm not sure about table salt cuz i never used it but i think you can...better ask other members)...but go and get some bio spira if you don't wanna risk the life of your p's...and another important thing:do not overfeed (like with the big goldfish-looks like it was a koi?) keep it balanced and feed maybe every day just a lil bit (how big are your p's?)


i have 6 2" Caribe and im going out tomorrow to find some bio spira and get some fish salt and it was a big faaaat gold fish and i did a 40% water change i will tell you tomorrow what happend thanks


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

any one


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

you couldn't get bio spira? well then you have to check your water in the next 3-4 weeks 1 or even 2 times per day...when you get the ammonia spikes make a BIG water change (50%)....don't clean your filter in this time so the bacteria can build up....don't overfeed....and don't forget to add water conditioner after your water changes (i'd suggest to change everyday 25-30% of the water instead every other day 50%)...also you can add cycle to speed it up a lil...good luck!


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

wundwasser said:


> you couldn't get bio spira? well then you have to check your water in the next 3-4 weeks 1 or even 2 times per day...when you get the ammonia spikes make a BIG water change (50%)....don't clean your filter in this time so the bacteria can build up....don't overfeed....and don't forget to add water conditioner after your water changes (i'd suggest to change everyday 25-30% of the water instead every other day 50%)...also you can add cycle to speed it up a lil...good luck!


thank you for the reply and my ammonia is good for now ok 25% and or 30% daily ok thanks again


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

just do a 50-60 percent then 20-30 really does nothing to ammonia


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

just try not to do big water changes because when you do that your taking out the waste that makes bacteria so what that means is that itll take you longer to get your filter established..plus VERY IMPORTANT when you start getting nitrite start adding a little bit of salt every water change because your fish could get nitrite posioning...dont worry tho i went tru the same crap just be patiant and you'll be fine plus if you want you can always just go to a pet store and ask to buy bacteria from there filters..and also make sure you get water treaters so when you do water changes the water will be safe and it won't kill bacteria(normal tap water has stuff in it that could kill bacteria thus make your cycle proccess much longer)


----------

